
Impostor Syndrome vs. the Dunning-Kruger Effect - fagnerbrack
https://raptori.dev/blog/impostor-syndrome-vs-the-dunning-kruger-effect
======
hatmatrix
I think there is a fear of also being perceived as being incompetent by your
peers when you make an error - so it's not entirely an internal dilemma. On
other hand, if you can display enough successes you can get away with a few
gaffes.

